# I look up in the sky (endecasílabos)



## Magmod

¿Puede alguien corregir mi traducción al español?:

I look up in the sky = Miro arriba al cielo
A bird shit in my eye = Un pájaro hace mierda en mi ojo
I don’t complain and I don’t cry = No me quejo y no llamo
I thank God that cows don’t fly = agradezco a Dios que las vacas no vuelan
Saludos


----------



## Soy Yo

Mi intento:

Miro al cielo.
Un pájaro hace mierda en mi ojo. (Mmm "shit" es pasado? Si es presente debe ser "shits".)
No me quejo y no *lloro.*
Le doy (las) gracias a Dios que las vacas no vuelen
Le agradezco a Dios que las vacas no vuelen.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Miro al cielo.
Un pájaro se me caga en el ojo.
No me quejo y no lloro.
Le agradezco a Dios que las vacas no vuelen.


----------



## dassin

Soy Yo said:


> Mi intento:
> 
> Miro al cielo.
> Un pájaro hace mierda en mi ojo. *Un pájaro me caga en el ojo.*
> No me quejo, no lloro*.*
> Le doy gracias a Dios *de* que las vacas no vuel*e*n./Le agradezco a Dios que las vacas no vuel*e*n.



Saludos.


----------



## sarabandaa

Otra sugerencia:
un pájaro caga en mi ojo (...)
agradezco a Dios que las vacas no vuelen


----------



## Soy Yo

Oops voy a cambiar lo mio a subjuntivo  gracias....


----------



## Magmod

Filis Cañí said:


> Miro al ciel*o*.
> Un pájaro se me caga en el oj*o*.
> No me quejo y no lloro.
> Le agradezco a Dios que las vacas no vuelen.


 
Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas   
 
 Pero no puede alguien terminar la palabra última en *o* como en inglés con *y*
 
Saludos


----------



## sarabandaa

que las vacas no vuelen a Dios agradezco


----------



## Soy Yo

Que las vacas no vuelen, a Dios se lo agradezco yo.


----------



## dassin

sarabandaa said:


> que las vacas no vuelen a Dios *le* agradezco



Suaviza el final...


----------



## ruru2006

... y doy gracias/agradezco a Dios
que las vacas no vuel*a*n.


----------



## fobits

Miro arriba al cielo.
Un pájaro se me caga en el ojo.
No me quejo y yo no lloro.
Gracias a Dios que no vuela un toro.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Magmod said:


> Pero no puede alguien terminar la palabra última en *o* como en inglés con *y*


 
Eso no lo he entendido. ¿Me está vacilando?


----------



## Magmod

Filis Cañí said:


> Eso no lo he entendido. ¿Me está vacilando?


Claro que no.

 Solamente quiero líneas que rima para recordarlas en mi pensamiento filosófico tan profundo.

 Gracias a Dios que no vuela un toro

Me gusta esta línea de fobits


----------



## Filis Cañí

Ah, disculpe. ¿Lo quiere también en endecasílabos, de paso?


----------



## faranji

¿En endecasílabos?

_Miraba yo tranquilamente al cielo_
_cuando cagome en el ojo un mochuelo._
_No me eché a llorar, tampoco es que duela:_
_gracias a Dios que las vacas no vuelan._


----------



## Antonio3662918

me encanta el toro volador de forbits


----------



## Jellby

1.- Miro hacia arriba / Miro al cielo (decir las dos cosas me parece redundante)
2.- Un pájaro (se) me cagó en el ojo
3.- No me quejo y no lloro
4.- Gracias a Dios que las vacas no vuelan


----------



## Filis Cañí

faranji said:


> ¿En endecasílabos?
> 
> _Miraba yo tranquilamente al cielo_
> _cuando cagome en el ojo un mochuelo._
> _No me eché a llorar, tampoco es que duela:_
> _gracias a Dios que las vacas no vuelan._


 
Muy ingenioso; pero, con sumo respeto, eso no son endecasílabos.


----------



## Jellby

Filis Cañí said:


> Muy ingenioso; pero, con sumo respeto, eso no son endecasílabos.



¿No?

(-: separación de sílabas, _: sinalefa)
Mi-ra-ba yo tran-qui-la-men-te_al cie-lo 11 sílabas
cuan-do ca-go-me_en el o-jo_un mo-chue-lo. 11 sílabas
No me_e-ché_a llo-rar, tam-po-co_es que due-la: 11 sílabas
gra-cias a Dios que las va-cas no vue-lan. 11 sílabas

11 sílabas: endecasílabo.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Muy bien contadas las sílabas; pero, con sumo respeto, siguen sin ser endecasílabos.

 Seamos justos: el primero sí lo es, de chiripa.


----------



## Jellby

Filis Cañí said:


> Muy bien contadas las sílabas; pero, con sumo respeto, siguen sin ser endecasílabos.



¿Sería mucha molestia decirnos por qué? Quizá te refieres a algún tipo particular de endecasílabo, donde pueda tener importancia dónde recae el acento.


----------



## Ana_Fi

faranji said:


> ¿En endecasílabos?
> 
> _Miraba yo tranquilamente al cielo_
> _cuando cagome en el ojo un mochuelo._
> _No me eché a llorar, tampoco es que duela:_
> _gracias a Dios que las vacas no vuelan._


 
Fantástico.


----------



## Magmod

Por favor explicadme cuál es especial sobre endecasílabo
 
 No me parece que eso existe en la poema inglesa.

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> Por favor explicadme cuál es especial sobre endecasílabo?????? No se entiende esta frase, Magmod.
> 
> No me parece que eso exista en la poesía inglesa.
> 
> Saludos


 
Un endecasílabo tiene 11 sílabas en cada línea. 



> _Mi ra ba yo tran qui la men teal cie lo.
> 
> _


 
Eso, la sinalefa. Ya lo he visto contestado por Jellby. Bueno, sigo sin entender tu frase, Magmod.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Magmod said:


> Por favor explicadme qué tiene de especial el endecasílabo.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Aquí hay una buena recopilación de lo que estudiábamos en el cole: la rima española.
Ya había olvidado muchas cosas de las que aparecen... lo único malo es que está en español, y probablemente te resulte difícil entenderlo todo


----------



## Magmod

heidita said:


> Un endecasílabo tiene 11 sílabas en cada línea.
> 
> Eso, la sinalefa. Ya lo he visto contestado por Jellby. Bueno, sigo sin entender tu frase, Magmod.


Hola Heidi
 Quería decir: what is special over/about endecasillabo.
 
 ¿Tiene el número 11 alguno especial?
 
Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

El endecasílabo es el verso tradicional del soneto y de muchas otras estrofas castellanas. Se dice que se ajusta muy bien al ritmo de nuestro idioma.


----------



## Filis Cañí

De la Wikipedia:

El verso endecasílabo posee un ritmo particular articulado en torno a tres ejes rítmicos o acentos; de ellos, dos al menos son obligatorios, en la sexta y décima sílaba (_endecasílabo propio_), aunque también son correctos los endecasílabos con acentos en cuarta, octava y décima sílaba (_endecasílabos sáficos_).

Por desplumar arcángeles glaciales, 
la nevada lilial de esbeltos dientes
es condenada al llanto de las fuentes
y al desconsuelo de los manantiales.
(Miguel Hernández.)

Vendrá de noche cuando todo duerma,
vendrá de noche, cuando el alma enferma
se emboce en vida.
Vendrá de noche con su paso quedo,
vendrá de noche y posará su dedo
sobre la herida.
(Miguel de Unamuno.)


----------



## walkiria

faranji said:


> ¿En endecasílabos?
> 
> _Miraba yo tranquilamente al cielo_
> _cuando cagome en el ojo un mochuelo._
> _No me eché a llorar, tampoco es que duela:_
> _gracias a Dios que las vacas no vuelan._


 

Aplausos!!!!


----------



## Magmod

ampurdan said:


> El endecasílabo es el verso tradicional del soneto y de muchas otras estrofas castellanas. Se dice que se ajusta muy bien al ritmo de nuestro idioma.


Entonces se usa mucha en canciones ¿no?


----------



## Filis Cañí

La única canción moderna que conozco con endecasílabos es _La bilirrubina._

Y me inyectaron suero de colores
y me sacaron la radiografía
y me diagnosticaron mal de amores
al ver mi corazón como latía.

(. . .)


(Juan Luis Guerra.)


----------



## ampurdan

Pues yo diría que no, es más recurrente en la poesía de altos vuelos. Las canciones tradicionales creo que usaban el octosílabo.


----------



## faranji

Filis Cañí said:


> Muy bien contadas las sílabas; pero, con sumo respeto, siguen sin ser endecasílabos.
> 
> Seamos justos: el primero sí lo es, de chiripa.


 
_Te asiste la razón, amigo Filis,_
_nunca ha sido la métrica lo mío._
_Aunque eso de 'chiripa' me ha _dolío_:_
_me gusta más la crítica sin bilis._

¡Es bromita!  Gracias por el comentario. Un saludo, compay.


----------



## Magmod

Jellby said:


> ¿No?
> 
> (-: separación de sílabas, *_: sinalefa*)
> 
> Mi-ra-ba yo tran-qui-la-men-*te_al* cie-lo 11 sílabas
> cuan-do ca-go-*me_en* el o-*jo_un* mo-chue-lo. 11 sílabas
> No *me_e*-ch*é_a* llo-rar, tam-po-*co_es* que due-la: 11 sílabas
> gra-cias a Dios que las va-cas no vue-lan. 11 sílabas
> 11 sílabas: endecasílabo.


 
 ¿Es sinalefa una palabra compuesta? 
 Es decir: sin + A

 ¿Cuál es la regla para conectar dos palabras?

Saludos


----------



## Ana_Fi

*Sinalefa*: unión de una vocal al final de una palabra con otra vocal al principio de la palabra siguiente.
A veces, cuando no salen las cuentas en el número de sílabas, se rompe alguna sinalefa para ajustarlas.


----------



## Jellby

Filis Cañí said:


> El verso endecasílabo posee un ritmo particular articulado en torno a tres ejes rítmicos o acentos; de ellos, dos al menos son obligatorios, en la sexta y décima sílaba (_endecasílabo propio_), aunque también son correctos los endecasílabos con acentos en cuarta, octava y décima sílaba (_endecasílabos sáficos_).



Pues eso, estás hablando de tipos concretos de endecasílabos, que puede que sean los más sonoros, los más usados, los más elegantes... no lo niego, pero endecasílabo es todo verso de once sílabas. Del DRAE:

*endecasílabo, ba*
1. adj. De once sílabas._ Verso endecasílabo_. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. Compuesto de endecasílabos, o que los tiene en la combinación métrica.

*~ anapéstico*
1. m. En ciertas teorías métricas, endecasílabo dactílico.

*~ común*
1. m. El acentuado en la sílaba sexta.

*~ dactílico*, o *~ de gaita gallega*
1. m. Aquel que lleva acento en las sílabas cuarta y séptima. _Muerto le dejo a la orilla del vado_.

*~ sáfico*
1. m. El que lleva acentos en las sílabas cuarta y octava.


----------



## Peich

faranji said:
			
		

> _Te asiste la razón, amigo Filis,_
> _nunca ha sido la métrica lo mío._
> _Aunque eso de 'chiripa' me ha _dolío_:_
> _me gusta más la crítica sin bilis._



 bravo!


----------



## Filis Cañí

Hágame caso y no se líe, Jellby. Que algo lleve el nombre de una de sus cualidades no quiere decir que no tenga otras.


----------



## Bocha

Magmod said:


> ¿Es sinalefa una palabra compuesta?
> Es decir: sin + A
> 
> ¿Cuál es la regla para conectar dos palabras?


 
La etimología y la definición de la RAE.

*sinalefa**.*
(Del lat. _sinaloepha_, y este del gr. συναλοιφή, de συναλείφειν, confundir, mezclar).

*1. *f._ Fon._ y_ Métr._ Enlace de sílabas por el cual se forma una sola de la última de un vocablo y de la primera del siguiente, cuando aquel acaba en vocal y este empieza con vocal, precedida o no de _h_ muda. A veces enlaza sílabas de tres palabras; p. ej., _Parti_ó___ a__ _E_uropa._



A veces conviene a la métrica que no se produzca la sinalefa, se utiliza otro recurso para romperla: el hiato.

Hay que tener en cuenta que los versos terminados en palabras agudas cuentan una sílaba de más y los terminados en palabras esdrújulas cuentan una sílaba de menos.


----------



## Jellby

Filis Cañí said:


> Hágame caso y no se líe, Jellby. Que algo lleve el nombre de una de sus cualidades no quiere decir que no tenga otras.



Ya que citas la Wikipedia, te la cito yo:

En rigor, el único acento obligatorio en el endecasílabo es el de la décima sílaba. Efectivamente, un endecasílabo puede definirse como «aquel verso cuyo último acento cae en la décima sílaba».

Esto, unido al hecho de que en los versos que terminan en palabra esdrújula se resta una sílaba y se suma en los que terminan en palabra aguda, hace que la definición sea equivalente a "verso de once sílabas".


----------

